# London naked cycle ride



## Cycleops (14 Aug 2021)

https://www.standard.co.uk/news/lon...rk-hundreds-nude-cycling-protest-b950687.html
A prize for anyone that can spot @numbnuts 😊


----------



## numbnuts (14 Aug 2021)

Not this year, but I was having a look for the Southampton one, nothing advertised as yet


----------



## fossyant (14 Aug 2021)




----------



## Cycleops (14 Aug 2021)

Come on, it's just the human form, nothing to be repelled by @fossyant


----------



## fossyant (14 Aug 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Come on, it's just the human form, nothing to be repelled by @fossyant



I just cringe - what happens with a saddle 'cut out' and your john thomas...  Doesn't "bare" thinking about.


----------



## MichaelW2 (14 Aug 2021)

Euuuw


----------



## Cycleops (14 Aug 2021)

Wouldn't call this euuu  would you?Perhaps the tats.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Wouldn't call this euuu  would you?Perhaps the tats.
> 
> View attachment 604207


1) She's wearing socks/stockings!
2) Is that a cottered crankset?


----------



## Brandane (14 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> I just cringe - what happens with a saddle 'cut out' and your john thomas...  Doesn't "bare" thinking about.


Personally, I would be more concerned about getting it caught up in the chainring.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> I just cringe - what happens with a saddle 'cut out' and your john thomas...  Doesn't "bare" thinking about.


You just missed your local one, held yesterday.


----------



## fossyant (14 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> You just missed your local one, held yesterday.



Phew. I'd clear the streets !


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Aug 2021)

I’ve done the London one 2 or 3 times, it’s an utter hoot!


----------



## Cycleops (14 Aug 2021)

Brandane said:


> Personally, I would be more concerned about getting it caught up in the chainring.


Boasting again.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Aug 2021)

Weirdos. Seems that it was today. I was in town but fortunately for me I was safe inside a theatre for a matinée.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Weirdos. Seems that it was today. I was in town but fortunately for me I was safe inside a theatre for a matinée.


Shouldn’t they be in the everglades?


----------



## numbnuts (15 Aug 2021)

> WNBR Southampton
> Sorry. Not possible. Pencil in June 2022


 Boo Hoo


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Boo Hoo


Nothing for the York one this year either.


----------



## Edwardoka (15 Aug 2021)

Each to their own, but the idea is just baffling to me. I rode past a nudist resort on the French Riviera (Port Leucate, for the _au naturel_ enthusiasts) one day shortly after breaking camp on my Big Tour and encountered a naked cyclist. Seeing an elderly German chap and his gentleman sausage before you've had your breakfast is just the wurst.


----------



## Arrowfoot (15 Aug 2021)

Is it just me or the participants bikes is a give-away that they are not regular or serious cyclists. Or free expression is the key and bike just happens to be most appropriate platform. Absolutely no issues with nudity just a thought.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Aug 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Wouldn't call this euuu  would you?Perhaps the tats.
> 
> View attachment 604207


curious pic - no-one is looking at her - maybe they, particularly the bloke in the grey/blue T shirt, thought her out of their class.

Who put that yellow exclamation mark there?

will watch this thread with a certain interest - see what happens to it - if it ends up in the pit.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Aug 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> I’ve done the London one 2 or 3 times, it’s an utter hoot!


naked dare I ask, or like the cop-out guy in the original pic with a pair of pants?

I know someone who did it - glad I was spared the sight of him.

Once came across them (ooer) in Whitehall.

(I have nothing against it by the way - takes all sorts - though have the idea that you wouldn't want to get stuck in the kitchen with SOME of the participants at a party - a bit too theatrical/into themselves)


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Aug 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> naked dare I ask, or like the cop-out guy in the original pic with a pair of pants?
> 
> I know someone who did it - glad I was spared the sight of him.
> 
> ...


Nekkid every time.
The look on the faces of tourists etc. that line the pavements is fabulous. Then there are those that whisk their families away in disgust. But mostly the reaction is positive and fun. My face usually hurts most at the end of the day from all the smiling!


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Aug 2021)

Arrowfoot said:


> Is it just me or the participants bikes is a give-away that they are not regular or serious cyclists. Or free expression is the key and bike just happens to be most appropriate platform. Absolutely no issues with nudity just a thought.


There’s all-sorts. Me and a pal cycled there from Oxford. Most are London based, so a mixed urban bag. To be fair, it's not the kind of route or event for your best carbon race-bike, but it’s perfectly suited for your pub-bike....


----------



## cougie uk (15 Aug 2021)

Arrowfoot said:


> Is it just me or the participants bikes is a give-away that they are not regular or serious cyclists.


We need to get away from this.
Cycling shouldn't be serious. It should be available to everyone. Doesn't need lycra or power meters just people happy out on their bikes.


----------



## Arrowfoot (15 Aug 2021)

cougie uk said:


> We need to get away from this.
> Cycling shouldn't be serious. It should be available to everyone. Doesn't need lycra or power meters just people happy out on their bikes.


My point is it does not seem to be a cycling event or organised by a cycling movement or even a cyclist. It appears to be a protest movement and to promote free expression. It just seem to use cycling to move across from point A to point B to maximise exposure. 

I initially had the impression it was a cycling group that was behind it. Lycra, power meter ????


----------



## Arrowfoot (15 Aug 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> There’s all-sorts. Me and a pal cycled there from Oxford. Most are London based, so a mixed urban bag. To be fair, it's not the kind of route or event for your best carbon race-bike, but it’s perfectly suited for your pub-bike....


I now don't think it has anything to do with cycling but I won't be surprised that people might have assumed that, just like I did.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2021)

Arrowfoot said:


> I now don't think it has anything to do with cycling but I won't be surprised that people might have assumed that, just like I did.


Take the very simple view that cycling is cleaner than driving.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Aug 2021)

> The World Naked Bike Ride “celebrates the potential of cycling and the human body”, acts as an environmental protest and emphasises the vulnerability of cyclists on the roads. ... You don't see cyclists on the roads when they have clothes on but you do if we are naked.


Ain't that a fact.......


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Aug 2021)

Arrowfoot said:


> My point is it does not seem to be a cycling event or organised by a cycling movement or even a cyclist. It appears to be a protest movement and to promote free expression. It just seem to use cycling to move across from point A to point B to *maximise exposure*.


They certainly do that.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Aug 2021)

cougie uk said:


> We need to get away from this.
> Cycling shouldn't be serious. It should be available to everyone. Doesn't need lycra or power meters just people happy out on their bikes.


Hurrah!


----------



## Pale Rider (15 Aug 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Doesn't need lycra



I suppose we've no means of knowing whether the participants usually wear lycra or not.

It's all a bit too much 'look at me' for my liking.

Public nudity is still a criminal offence in most settings, and the fact the pics are pixellated for general consumption tells us there is still no general societal acceptance of people with their kit off.

No matter how many people say 'it doesn't bother me', it clearly does bother most of us.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Aug 2021)

Arrowfoot said:


> Is it just me or the participants bikes is a give-away that they are not regular or serious cyclists. Or free expression is the key and bike just happens to be most appropriate platform. Absolutely no issues with nudity just a thought.



No the bikes are not a sign at all.If you want to join and don’t live in London you need to take bike on train unless prepared to cycle there. We all know how great trains are for bikes. Easier to travel in without bike, grab a hire bike. Do the ride. Then drop bike back in a dock when done.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Aug 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> I suppose we've no means of knowing whether the participants usually wear lycra or not.
> 
> It's all a bit too much 'look at me' for my liking.



Exactly the opposite. No one notices the individual naked cyclist. But they do notice the naked group. If you met them 5 mins later, clothes on. They are as anonymous as the next person.

What you call look at me wouldn’t do it if they were the only one. They have the confidence to do it because they’ll just be anonymous in the group.


----------



## FishFright (15 Aug 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> I suppose we've no means of knowing whether the participants usually wear lycra or not.
> 
> It's all a bit too much 'look at me' for my liking.
> 
> ...



'Me' is not spelled 'most'


----------



## numbnuts (15 Aug 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> I suppose we've no means of knowing whether the participants usually wear lycra or not.
> 
> It's all a bit too much 'look at me' for my liking.
> 
> ...


Public nudity is still a criminal offence - only if you deliberately cause alarm or shock


----------



## Pale Rider (15 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Public nudity is still a criminal offence - only if you deliberately cause alarm or shock



Yep, all good stuff, but I still wouldn't recommend walking along your local high street naked unless you want to make friends with officialdom.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (15 Aug 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Wouldn't call this euuu  would you?Perhaps the tats.
> 
> View attachment 604207


 That man looks like hes going to give birth at any moment.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Aug 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> I suppose we've no means of knowing whether the participants usually wear lycra or not.
> 
> It's all a bit too much 'look at me' for my liking.
> 
> ...


Nudity doesn’t bother me. Why should it?


----------



## Alex321 (16 Aug 2021)

Arrowfoot said:


> My point is it does not seem to be a cycling event or organised by a cycling movement or even a cyclist. It appears to be a protest movement and to promote free expression. It just seem to use cycling to move across from point A to point B to maximise exposure.
> 
> I initially had the impression it was a cycling group that was behind it. Lycra, power meter ????



Well one of the main points they are protesting about is the danger to cyclists on the roads. 

But yes, a lot of those taking part don't cycle all that regularly, though many also do. I take part in the Cardiff one normally every year (was ta few weeks ago this year), and while smaller, the same applies.


----------



## Alex321 (16 Aug 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> I suppose we've no means of knowing whether the participants usually wear lycra or not.
> 
> It's all a bit too much 'look at me' for my liking.
> 
> ...


Public nudity is NOT generally a criminal offence in the UK. If you are deliberately nude with the intention of causing alarm or distress, *then* it is an offence. And there can be circumstances where it can be a public order offence.

And I disagree about the pixellation in images showing that there is no general acceptance. There are some who would complain, and it is done to prevent that. 

Most aren't bothered - and that is obvious from the reactions to the ride from those who see it, which are always almost entirely positive.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Aug 2021)

Alex321 said:


> Well one of the main points they are protesting about is the danger to cyclists on the roads.
> 
> But yes, a lot of those taking part don't cycle all that regularly, though many also do. I take part in the Cardiff one normally every year (was ta few weeks ago this year), and while smaller, the same applies.


Originally IIRC it was anti Big Oil/Car, an environmental protest. It’s quite global....


----------



## mudsticks (16 Aug 2021)

Alex321 said:


> Public nudity is NOT generally a criminal offence in the UK. If you are deliberately nude with the intention of causing alarm or distress, *then* it is an offence. And there can be circumstances where it can be a public order offence.
> 
> And I disagree about the pixellation in images showing that there is no general acceptance. There are some who would complain, and it is done to prevent that.
> 
> Most aren't bothered - and that is obvious from the reactions to the ride from those who see it, which are always almost entirely positive.


This.


Fab Foodie said:


> Originally IIRC it was anti Big Oil/Car, an environmental protest. It’s quite global....



And there's no reason why different people shouldn't go on a mass ride, such as this for all sorts of reasons, environmental concerns, to highlight the vulnerability of cyclists on the road, just for fun , any combination of all three , or something else again .

That.is the nature of many mass rallies.

The focus can even change over time 

As others have said public nudity and the laws around it are to do with the individuals intention to cause offence, or to disrupt public order.

Given that we as women have our right to get our breasts out in public to feed our children, enshrined in law, it would be a nonsense to suggest it might be illegal under other circumstances.

Its also rather laughable to suggest that the vast majority of the public don't want to see nekkid bodies..

Just who is viewing all this freely available porn then ??

Fwiw I resent mine or any other woman's nudity on a beach, or any other commonly accepted place where that happens, being taken as some kind of expression of sexual availabilty exhibitionism or as an invitation to leering and or harassment .

For the avoidance of doubt, Its just not a cool look ok.??

We're just having a nice time in the sunshine, enjoying our own existence - thanks..


----------



## videoman (16 Aug 2021)

We were in The Liberty Bounds Wetherspoons on Tower Hill on Saturday afternoon when the naked cyclists arrived and they drew a large crowd when they stopped outside with everyone clapping and cheering with phones in hand. A police car turned up but never saw the police officers get out from where we were sitting and the traffic stopped for them as they left as there were quite a number of them and I suppose its not everyday you see dozens of naked cyclists in London, luckily it was hot and sunny.


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> No the bikes are not a sign at all.If you want to join and don’t live in London you need to take bike on train unless prepared to cycle there. We all know how great trains are for bikes. Easier to travel in without bike, grab a hire bike. Do the ride. Then drop bike back in a dock when done.


I always try to avoid the Santander bikes for a day or two afterwards, I let someone else‘s clothes clean the saddle.


----------



## Baldy (17 Aug 2021)

videoman said:


> as there were quite a number of them and I suppose its not everyday you see dozens of naked cyclists in London, luckily it was hot and sunny.



Something that really does require the right weather. I see there's one on in Edinburgh in September, not the most reliable month for Scottish weather. Maybe I'll give that one a miss.


----------

